# Greek Islands



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody visited the Greek island of Chios please?

We might have to have a couple of night stopovers there on our way to Turkey this coming winter.

I've got the Lonely Planet guide and I've checked it out on Google earth.
There seems to be plenty of places to free camp around the island but some first hand info would be most helpful.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Don,

Hello, from Katowice, Poland, which I know you know well.

I know Chios but from my boat, so no direct MH experience - yet!

However, it is quite a large island and well-populated, so I think that as long as one is sensible (not parking outside somebody's window) I think there will be no problem finding wild camping.

Chios town is quite well-equipped for practical things to buy/engineer (unlike a lot of Greek islands). But so are parts of Turkey.

My Polish girlfriend's sister lives in Turkey - they have just moved from Fethiye to Oren. We are on Skype a couple of times a week.

Where are you inrtending to winter? Are you using the ferry from Brindisi?

Don't know whether it is of concern to you, but alcohol prices have gone through the roof in Turkey. 

Feel free to PM me if you want.

Best wishes.

Geoff


----------

